# The Dark Knight Rises Filmkritik: Ein würdevoller Abschluss einer grandiosen Film-Trilogie



## MichaelStadler (23. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Dark Knight Rises Filmkritik: Ein würdevoller Abschluss einer grandiosen Film-Trilogie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Dark Knight Rises Filmkritik: Ein würdevoller Abschluss einer grandiosen Film-Trilogie


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2012)

Batman Begins fand ich vergleichsweise schwach. Aber der zweite Teil war wirklich grandios und ich hoffe, der dritte Teil wird mir genauso gefallen. Und das, obwohl ich nun wirklich kein Fan von DC Comics oder Marvel bin.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juli 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Batman Begins fand ich vergleichsweise schwach. Aber der zweite Teil war wirklich grandios


 komisch, fand ich genau andersrum.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> komisch, fand ich genau andersrum.




Ernsthaft? 

Also ich fand jetzt den ersten Teil nicht unbedingt schwach, aber der zweite ist sowas von grandios, perfekt und einfach zu 100% rund, so das ich fürchte, dass Teil 3 nicht die Qualität des zweiten Teils erreichen wird.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Also ich fand jetzt den ersten Teil nicht unbedingt schwach, aber der zweite ist sowas von grandios, perfekt und einfach zu 100% rund, so das ich fürchte, dass Teil 3 nicht die Qualität des zweiten Teils erreichen wird.



Also den ersten fand ich toll, eben weil es kein normaler Superhelden Film war. Es ging ja mehr darum wie Batman Batman wurde... Der Film war einfach Grandiös! Der zweite war dann ein "normalerer" Superheldenfilm, ganz famos in Szene  gesetzt 

Dazu kommt in Teil 2 noch der Heath, möge er in Frieden ruhen.

Also wenn Teil 3 auch nur annähernd so gut wie Teil 1 oder 2 wird ist es schon ein Hit


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also den ersten fand ich toll, eben weil es kein normaler Superhelden Film war. Es ging ja mehr darum wie Batman Batman wurde... Der Film war einfach Grandiös! Der zweite war dann ein "normalerer" Superheldenfilm, ganz famos in Szene  gesetzt


Seh ich nicht ganz so, der Batman von Nolan war weder in Teil 1 noch in Teil 2 ein "normaler" Superheldenfilm, aber das ist bei Batman wohl im Allgemeinen diskussionswürdig. Das finde ich ja gerade so grandios am zweiten Teil, dass das kein abgedrehtes Szenario ist, sondern alles durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Dazu zähle ich übrigens auch Iron Man, allerdings mit Abstrichen was die Realität und die quitschbunte Welt betrifft. 

Aber egal ... schauen wir mal was Teil 3 am Samstag so bringt. \o/


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2012)

Ich werde es Christopher Nolan nie vergessen, dass er mit dieser Trilogie Batman zu dem gemacht hat was er ist: Ein düsterer, knallharter Rächer mit EIERN und kein qietschbunter Hampelmann in Strumpfhosen!!
Ich fand "Batman Begins" war ein sehr guter Film, aber The Dark Knight stellt einfach alles in den Schatten, vor allem Heath Ledgers geniale Verkörperung des Jokers: "Why so serious?" (Wer war nochmal dieser Jack Nicholson?)
Ich bin mal gespannt was der dritte Teil so bringt, vor allem von Tom Hardy als "Bane" erwarte ich viel.

naja, ich geh einfach mal ganz realistisch an die Sache ran und erwarte den besten Film aller Zeiten


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht ganz so, der Batman von Nolan war weder in Teil 1 noch in Teil 2 ein "normaler" Superheldenfilm, aber das ist bei Batman wohl im Allgemeinen diskussionswürdig. Das finde ich ja gerade so grandios am zweiten Teil, dass das kein abgedrehtes Szenario ist, sondern alles durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Dazu zähle ich übrigens auch Iron Man, allerdings mit Abstrichen was die Realität und die quitschbunte Welt betrifft.
> 
> Aber egal ... schauen wir mal was Teil 3 am Samstag so bringt. \o/



Dem stimme ich Dir zu. Ich meinte nur das der erste noch weiter von einem norm. SH-Film abweicht da BM ja erst "geboren" wird. Den zweiten finde ich auch absolut klasse - und er bedient sich auch erfreulich wenig klischees aus anderen Filmen


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2012)

Der beste Filmkritiker hat seinen Segen gegeben, dieser Film wird episch! 

Besonders das Statement zu Tom Hardy freut mich riesig und ist wie ich es erwartet hatte!!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUlEPTiV2pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Der beste Filmkritiker hat seinen Segen gegeben, dieser Film wird episch!


 
Das wollt ich auch gerade verlinken 
Die Kritik hat mich jetzt auch gerade glücklich gemacht, auch wenn ich mir sowieso schon absolut sicher war, dass der Film ein Meisterwerk wird.

Das Einzigste was mich jetzt noch stört ist das ich wegen meinen Klausuren erst Mitte nächster Woche Zeit haben werde, ins Kino zu gehen


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Einzigste was mich jetzt noch stört ist das ich wegen meinen Klausuren erst Mitte nächster Woche Zeit haben werde, ins Kino zu gehen


 
Das tut mir Leid, das fällt halt jetzt in die Klausurphase, aber ich kann da am Freitag relativ entspannt reingehn, weil meine Klausuren morgen und am Donnerstag und dann erst wieder ab nächsten Donnerstag sind.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das tut mir Leid, das fällt halt jetzt in die Klausurphase, aber ich kann da am Freitag relativ entspannt reingehn, weil meine Klausuren morgen und am Donnerstag und dann erst wieder ab nächsten Donnerstag sind.


 
Bei mir Freitag,Montag und Dienstag Aber dafür wird der August dann ja auch endgeil 
TDKR, Prometheus (auf Deutsch), ein Musikfestival, Gamescom, Darksiders 2, Dark Souls und jede Mange Party


----------



## MICHI123 (25. Juli 2012)

Grade im Tripple Feature mit Vorpremiere gewesen und hab die 3 Filme gesehen. Gesehen ist das falsche Wort. *Erlebt*! 

Batman Begins war auch noch viel besser als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte, The Dark Knight ist so wie so genial... aber The Dark Knight Rises....
Wahnsinn! Perfekt! Meisterwerk! Geniestreich! Bei diesem Film stimmt einfach ALLES. Spannung, Charaktere und Schauspieler, Emotion, Story, Action, Setting, meisterlich! Sehr viele Szenen waren so spannend und stimmig inszeniert, dass man absolut an die Leinwand gefesselt war. Trotz der Trailer die schon einen wahnsinns Film angekündigt haben, hat mich dieser Film komplett von den Socken gehauen  Am Ende zwar etwas viel Action (aber vielleicht kam mir das nur so vor weil ich schon 8 Stunden im Kino saß^^), und die Story ist natürlich nicht so super fehlerfrei, aber es basiert ja auf einem Comic, da erwartet man ja keine super logische Geschichte. 
Banes deutsche Stimme hat mich irgendwie erst irritiert, aber der Charakter überzeugt einfach mit seiner absoluten Boshaftigkeit. Auch die Hauptfigur wird einfach super dargestellt von Christian Bale, ein Genie der Mann. 
Super Wendungen auch, und die Geschichte ist einfach rund und stimmig  

*10/10* und die Wertung haben nur 3 weitere Filme bei mir


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Grade im Tripple Feature mit Vorpremiere gewesen und hab die 3 Filme gesehen. Gesehen ist das falsche Wort. *Erlebt*!
> 
> Batman Begins war auch noch viel besser als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte, The Dark Knight ist so wie so genial... aber The Dark Knight Rises....
> Wahnsinn! Perfekt! Meisterwerk! Geniestreich! Bei diesem Film stimmt einfach ALLES. Spannung, Charaktere und Schauspieler, Emotion, Story, Action, Setting, meisterlich! Sehr viele Szenen waren so spannend und stimmig inszeniert, dass man absolut an die Leinwand gefesselt war. Trotz der Trailer die schon einen wahnsinns Film angekündigt haben, hat mich dieser Film komplett von den Socken gehauen  Am Ende zwar etwas viel Action (aber vielleicht kam mir das nur so vor weil ich schon 8 Stunden im Kino saß^^), und die Story ist natürlich nicht so super fehlerfrei, aber es basiert ja auf einem Comic, da erwartet man ja keine super logische Geschichte.
> ...



Wow, da steigt meine Vorfreude auf Freitag gleich nochmal 

btw: Gestern in der "heute" Sendung ging es auch um den Film und da kam auch ne kurze Kritik und was soll man sagen -> 
       Ich weiß warum ich mir in der Hinsicht nur noch Franc Tausch antue.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2012)

Ein Kollege von mir fand den Streifen recht enttäuschend.

Forum | Geekkeller • Thema anzeigen - Zuletzt gesehen


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir fand den Streifen recht enttäuschend.
> 
> Forum | Geekkeller • Thema anzeigen - Zuletzt gesehen


 Kann ich *überhaupt nicht* nachvzollziehen.

Provokante Antwort /on  (vielleicht lockt es deinen Kollegen ja ins PCGames Forum auf eine längere Diskussion, und wir haben einen aktiven User mehr, wenn das moderieren in seinem Forum ihn nicht auslastet?   )

Allein die Aussage von ihm, dass keine Szenen im Gedächtnis bleiben... er muss besoffen im Kino gewesen sein . Nein, im Ernst, mindestens 4 Szenen im Film (siehe Spoilertag unten) sind in Sachen Inszenierung und Aufbau von Bild, Ton und Spannung absolute Weltklasse. (Ich sag nur, wenn dieser Gesang kommt... wenn ihr den Film seht werdet Ihr die Szene erkennen, keine Sorge.) Selbst die herausragenden Trailer haben nicht den Gänsehautfaktor erreicht, der im Kino rüberkam. Also echt, wenn einem die nicht im Gedächtnis bleiben, dann weiß ich auch nicht... obwohl, eigentlich waren *so* viele Szenen so gut, dass es schwer fällt sich für die Beste zu entscheiden, die man im Gedächtnis behalten will. 

"kraftloser Soundtteppich" ??? Hat dein Kollege einen Hörschaden oder hat er sich den Film aus dem Internet geladen, mit Ton der aus dem Kino aufgenommen wurde?  Ich selbst lege sehr viel Wert auf guten Klang, und bin schon gelegentlich mit dem Ton in Kinofilmen nicht zufrieden... aber die Soundqualität sowie Soundtrack des Finales ist ebenso gut wie in The Dark Knight. Da gab es z.B. sehr schöne simple Sounds wenn der Joker austickt und die Sirene lauter wird, klasse, aber auch in The Dark Knight Rises wird ein klasse Sound geliefert. Ich beschäftige mich ein bisschen mit Ton und Film, da hör ich schon immer genau hin was so mit der Atmo gemacht wird, und ob die Soundeffekte nicht irgendwie deplatziert wirken. In unserem eeetwas kleinerem Kino klang schon alles wirklich sehr gut, am Wochenende wird das in einem größerem Kino nochmal überprüft. 
Lediglich die Stimme von Bane ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das kratzt in meinen Augen nicht an seinem übertrieben boshaftem Auftreten.

Die Schauspielerischen Leistungen? Hat er *die* Szene mit Alfred alias Michael Caine verpasst? Oder das Zerbrechen des Bruce Wayne? Und Action gab es meiner Meinung nach wirklich genug, und vor Allem sehr hochwertige Action. Kein Transformers Matsch. Und dass er den Storytwist am Ende vorhergesehen hat, das glaube ich ihm beim allerbesten  Willen nicht. 

Dass der dann meint, dass es ja Mist wäre, dass es den nicht in 3D gäbe,... das ist Jokus in meinen Augen. Die Bildqualität und Art der Bildgestaltung ist so phänomenal gut, dass ich froh war nicht mit 3D Kinderkacke vollgeklatscht worden zu sein. Außerdem passt das gut zusammen, kein Scarecrow und kein Joker in 3D, also auch kein Bane in 3D, (die technische Entwicklung außen vorgelassen) gut so, und keine Geldmache wie man es bei Transformers zu sehen bekam... Und es fliegen einem keine Raketen, Splitter, Hochausspitzen und Pfeile ins Gesicht wie in jedem 3D Film.


Zu den besten Szenen,* Achtung auch Spoiler zum Ende*:



Spoiler



Die Szene im Flugzeug war schon zum Auftakt sehr gut, mir gefiel die Darstellung des bösen CIA Agenten, und wie das Flugzeug übernommen wurde.

Alfreds Bitte an Bruce aufzuhören. Im Kino hätte man selbst auf dem Teppich eine Nadel fallen gehört. 

Die Schlägerei in der Batman gegen Bane in der Kanalisation antritt und verliert, selten einen so heftigen Faustkampf gesehen, das tut echt weh wie Batman da einsteckt. 

Das Stadion. Der kleine Junge der singt. Der Anschlag auf Gotham. Ohne Worte.

Bruces Flucht aus dem Gefängnis, schön gemacht.

Das Ende. Trauer, Hoffnung, Jubel! 
In meinen Augen ein würdiges Ende, Batman setzt sich endlich zur Ruhe, ist doch schön  
(Mir hätte es sogar noch ein kleines bisschen besser gefallen, wenn Alfred nur aufgeschaut hätte, erstaunt/erfreut geguckt hätte und man Bruce nicht mehr gesehen hätte.* Achtung: Inception Ende Spoiler* Ein bisschen so wie in Inception, als der *fu**ing Kreisel nicht richtig umkippt  )



So, viel Futter für eine Diskussion.


----------



## golani79 (26. Juli 2012)

Muss mir den Film zwar erst ansehen, habe aber den Hype im Vorfeld nicht wirklich mitgemacht. 

Die beiden Vorgänger finde ich sehr gut gelungen und ich bin mir sicher, dass mir auch der 3. Teil sehr gut gefallen wird!


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Und es fliegen einem keine Raketen, Splitter, Hochausspitzen und Pfeile ins Gesicht wie in jedem 3D Film.


 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJxj1mou03M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Tinanic SUPER 3D-Video*


 
Haha, ja das kenn ich, besonders das mit den Blendeffekten von J.J. Abrams fand' ich klasse


----------



## TheChicky (26. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Grade im Tripple Feature mit Vorpremiere gewesen und hab die 3 Filme gesehen. Gesehen ist das falsche Wort. *Erlebt*!
> 
> Batman Begins war auch noch viel besser als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte, The Dark Knight ist so wie so genial... aber The Dark Knight Rises....
> Wahnsinn! Perfekt! Meisterwerk! Geniestreich! Bei diesem Film stimmt einfach ALLES. Spannung, Charaktere und Schauspieler, Emotion, Story, Action, Setting, meisterlich! Sehr viele Szenen waren so spannend und stimmig inszeniert, dass man absolut an die Leinwand gefesselt war. Trotz der Trailer die schon einen wahnsinns Film angekündigt haben, hat mich dieser Film komplett von den Socken gehauen  Am Ende zwar etwas viel Action (aber vielleicht kam mir das nur so vor weil ich schon 8 Stunden im Kino saß^^), und die Story ist natürlich nicht so super fehlerfrei, aber es basiert ja auf einem Comic, da erwartet man ja keine super logische Geschichte.
> ...



Vielleicht muss man einfach nur ein Nerd sein, um derartige Filme "fantastisch" zu finden. 

Auch "The Dark Knight" hat so einige Schwächen und Story-Löcher. Die Verwandlung von Dent zum erbarmungslos brutalen TwoFace ist unglaubwürdig und kaum nachvollziehbar. Nirgends wird erläutert, wie es der Joker geschafft haben soll, ein normales Krankenhaus unbemerkt mit Sprengstoff und Fernzünder (kabellos!!) vollzupumpen, ganze Lastwagenladungen von Dynamit auf 2 Schiffe (eins davon noch dazu ein Hochsicherheitsgefangenentransporter) zu bringen, ohne dass es jemand mitkriegt. Nirgends wird erklärt, wie der Joker so einfach in ein Prominenten Charityfest eines Milliardärs reinplatzen kann, das in der Realität wohl von Sicherheitskräften nur so wimmeln dürfte. Oder wie er überhaupt von einem Ort zum andern kommt, stets auffällig gekleidet, grüne Haare, als bekanntestes Gesicht der ganzen Stadt. In der Realität könnte er wohl unbemerkt nicht von einem Haus zum andern gehn...
Der Joker wird als allwissend und allmächtig dargestellt und das gibt dem Film deutliche Abzüge in der Charakterzeichnung. Daneben gibts erstaunlich schwach und einfallslos choreografierte Zweikämpfe von Batman und einen nebem dem Joker sehr blass und austauschbar wirkenden Christian Bale plus einigen anderen Storyunglaubwürdigkeiten, von denen ich jetzt lieber nicht anfange...

Aber der Film packt und unterhält und hat nen super Bösewicht, das ist doch schon mal was und ziemlich selten heute . Das Meisterwerk, als das du den Film hinstellst ist es sicher nicht. Ebensowenig wie "Dark Knight Rises", der - da sind sich alle Kritiken weitgehend einig - eindeutig schwächer ist als Teil 2. Schon allein weil der Bösewicht (bedingt durch die Maske?) deutlich weniger charismatisch und ausdrucksloser, ja unintressanter ist.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss man einfach nur ein Nerd sein, um derartige Filme "fantastisch" zu finden.
> 
> Auch "The Dark Knight" hat so einige Schwächen und Story-Löcher. Die Verwandlung von Dent zum erbarmungslos brutalen TwoFace ist unglaubwürdig und kaum nachvollziehbar. Nirgends wird erläutert, wie es der Joker geschafft haben soll, ein normales Krankenhaus unbemerkt mit Sprengstoff und Fernzünder (kabellos!!) vollzupumpen, ganze Lastwagenladungen von Dynamit auf 2 Schiffe (eins davon noch dazu ein Hochsicherheitsgefangenentransporter) zu bringen, ohne dass es jemand mitkriegt. Nirgends wird erklärt, wie der Joker so einfach in ein Prominenten Charityfest eines Milliardärs reinplatzen kann, das in der Realität wohl von Sicherheitskräften nur so wimmeln dürfte. Oder wie er überhaupt von einem Ort zum andern kommt, stets auffällig gekleidet, grüne Haare, als bekanntestes Gesicht der ganzen Stadt. In der Realität könnte er wohl unbemerkt nicht von einem Haus zum andern gehn...
> Der Joker wird als allwissend und allmächtig dargestellt und das gibt dem Film deutliche Abzüge in der Charakterzeichnung. Daneben gibts erstaunlich schwach und einfallslos choreografierte Zweikämpfe von Batman und einen nebem dem Joker sehr blass und austauschbar wirkenden Christian Bale plus einigen anderen Storyunglaubwürdigkeiten, von denen ich jetzt lieber nicht anfange...
> ...



Latürnich ist die Story in The Dark Knight (oder Batman überhaupt) nicht 100% logisch. Aber es wäre auch seltsam das zu erwarten, es ist immerhin eine Comicverfilmung (!).
Dass der Joker so erfolgreich ist, wird ja auch teilweise begründet mit der extremen Korruption die in Gotham herrscht. Große Teile der Polizei stehen dort ja im Einfluss der Mafia und des Jokers, der sich auch deren Kapazitäten bedient. Es wird ja z.B. gesagt, dass der eine Mafiaboss einen Informanten im Team von Dent hat, der denen das Abtransportieren des Geldes ermöglicht. Wenn der Joker nicht so erfolgreich wäre, wäre der Film ja auch ungleich langweiliger  Aber z.B. wie er bei Waynes Party reinplatzen konnte wurde ja kurz angedeutet, er hatte einen Sicherheitsmann vor sich als Schutzschild. Vielleicht hat Bruce das aber auch einfach nicht erwartet und seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und Stand überschätzt. 
Aber ja, es läuft größtenteils sehr rund für den Joker, und es scheint oft schon fast zu einfach für ihn.
Und auch Dents Verwandlung finde ich nicht sooo unglaubwürdig, immerhin wurde seine große Liebe Rachel ermordet, und er entstellt. 
Aber auch die Herkunft der schieren Masse an Unterstützern Banes in the Dark Knight Rises ist nicht erklärt. Darum geht es aber bei Comicverfilmungen nicht, der Film legt ja auch die Betonung mehr auf z.B. die Entwicklung von Bruce Wayne. 

Aber ich will die Batman Filme ja auch nicht als Bollwerk der Logik darstellen  Aber man packt sich auch nicht an den Kopf und denkt "wasn dat jetzt?" 

Der Joker ist in der Tat vom Charakter her viel detailreicher gezeichnet und auch besser gespielt als Bane. Allein in der ersten Szene, merkt man schon, dass der Joker sogar einen ganz anderen Gang und Körperhaltung hat, als die anderen Bankräuber. Von seinem hysterischem Lachen ganz zu schweigen. Für die Rolle wurde Heath Ledger ja auch (zurecht) in den Himmel gelobt. 
Bane hingegen ist weniger wirr, aber dafür boshafter und gewalttätiger. 
Bruce hingegen ist einfach durch und durch Gut, ein schon fast makelloser Typ, wie Captain America zum Beispiel.

Wie auch immer, mich hat die Spannung und Inszenierung von vielen Szenen (insbesondere mit dem super Zusammenspiel von Soundtrack und Bildaufbau/Ablauf) total begeistert. Es waren reichlich Szenen mit ordentlich Gänsehautfaktor dabei


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juli 2012)

Das Bane ein unkomplizierterer Charakter ist, ist doch aber auch genauso gewollt. 
Während der Joker im zweiten Teil für Chaos, Anarchie und Wahnsinn steht (was er ja auch perfekt verkörpert), soll Bane im dritten Teil wohl eher für stumpfe Kraft, Brutalität und die pure Gewalt stehen. Und das symbolisiert er meiner Meinung nach perfekt. 
Dem Charakter da fehlende Tiefe und Ausdruckslosigkeit vorzuwerfen ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, weil ich glaube das Nolan Bane genauso stumpf  und monoton darstellen wollte.

Andererseits hab ich den dritten Teil aber auch noch gar nicht gesehen und kann deswegen eigentlich noch nicht richtig mitreden  Das ist nur die Meinung über Bane die ich mir anhand von bisher gesehenen Szenen und Kritiken gebildet habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir den Film heute Nachmittag spontan mit meiner Freundin im Kino angesehen, wir waren erst shoppen und haben uns dann ins gut klimatisierte Kino "geflüchtet".

Was soll ich sagen? Sicherlich ein großartiger Film -für sich allein genommen- ; alllerdings erreicht er imho nicht ganz das Niveau der ersten beiden Teile. Gut, streckenweise schon, aber manche Szenen 



Spoiler



Die gesamte New Yorker Polizei stürmt beim Endkampf größtenteils unbewaffnet auf die badguys zu, welche bis an die Zähne bewaffnet sind. Völlig idotisch.


fand ich schon arg schwach.
Und Banes deutsche Stimme wirkt einfach nur lachhaft, das hat mich am ganzen Film am meisten gestört. 

Ich habe den Besuch definitiv nicht bereut, war aber -aufgrund großer Erwartungen- doch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Bane ein unkomplizierterer Charakter ist, ist doch aber auch genauso gewollt.
> Während der Joker im zweiten Teil für Chaos, Anarchie und Wahnsinn steht (was er ja auch perfekt verkörpert), soll Bane im dritten Teil wohl eher für stumpfe Kraft, Brutalität und die pure Gewalt stehen. Und das symbolisiert er meiner Meinung nach perfekt.
> Dem Charakter da fehlende Tiefe und Ausdruckslosigkeit vorzuwerfen ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, weil ich glaube das Nolan Bane genauso stumpf  und monoton darstellen wollte.


Jap, Bane übertrifft den Joker sicherlich in Sachen Boshaftigkeit. Während der Joker seine Gegner quält und gegeneinander aufbringt um das Chaos anzuheizen und das Böse in den Menschen zu wecken, tötet Bane einfach, gerne auch eigene Leute, nur um seine Macht zu demonstrieren. Der Joker sieht den Kampf mit Batman eher als Spiel, während Bane Batman einfach nur brechen will. 
Wobei aber auch Bane einen gewissen Hang zum Chaos hat  




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? Sicherlich ein großartiger Film -für sich allein genommen- ; alllerdings erreicht er imho nicht ganz das Niveau der ersten beiden Teile. Gut, streckenweise schon, aber manche Szenen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die Szene fand ich auch etwas seltsam: 


Spoiler



Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Cops teilweise nur mit Knüppeln bewaffnet waren, obwohl sie ja alle mit Waffen in die Kanalisation gegangen sind.  Entweder Nolan wollte sie als Helden darstellen und hat den Fehler irgendwie übersehen oder wollte ihn nicht sehen... oder Bane hat sie gezwungen ihm die Waffen auszuhändigen, im Tausch gegen Nahrung, die sie ja in der Kanalisation erhalten haben von ihm... aber das wurde ja nicht gesagt oder gezeigt... schon seltsam.


Allgemein basiert ja Batman auch mehr auf Fäustkämpfen als auf Schusswaffen, die häufig viel effektiver gewesen wären ^^


----------



## Zerth (26. Juli 2012)

Ich finde den Film sehr konstruiert und unlogisch. Was mich zB. sehr stört: 



Spoiler



Warum wollen Bane&friends mit Gotham sterben? Wie wir aus Teil 1 wissen, existiert die Bruderschaft der Schatten seit Jahrtausenden. Sie haben immer wieder Städte vernichtet, das sehen sie als ihre Aufgabe. Es wäre genug Zeit zu flüchten. Warum machen sie es nicht?





MICHI123 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Cops teilweise nur mit Knüppeln  bewaffnet waren, obwohl sie ja alle mit Waffen in die Kanalisation  gegangen sind.


Das hat mich auch sehr gewundert. Man kann sich auch fragen, was die Szene überhaupt soll und wofür die Cops 



Spoiler



eigentlich alle in den Kugelhagel rennen.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juli 2012)

Hm zum Ende:


Spoiler



das hat mich auch verwirrt Aber die Fußsoldaten wussten vermutlich garnicht, dass die Bombe von alleine hochgehen wird. und Bane und seine Freundin waren ja verrückt und fanatisch genug.




Ach, und das Zitat von mir und deine Antwort in deinem Post stehen nicht mehr in Spoilertags


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Allgemein basiert ja Batman auch mehr auf Fäustkämpfen als auf Schusswaffen, die häufig viel effektiver gewesen wären ^^



Naaaajaaaa... 
Klar, Batman schont seine Feinde soweit nur irgend möglich, aber das GCPD ist auch in den Comics nie recht zimperlich...insofern, sehr, sehr schwachsinnige Szene...


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naaaajaaaa...
> Klar, Batman schont seine Feinde soweit nur irgend möglich, aber das GCPD ist auch in den Comics nie recht zimperlich...insofern, sehr, sehr schwachsinnige Szene...


 Hm, ich kenne die Comics zugegeben gar nicht. Aber allgemein wird in den Filmen ja relativ viel zugeschlagen oder Seile gespannt, statt zu schießen. Batman Begins, die Bösen benutzen Schwerter... der Joker größtenteils Messer, Bane schlägt zu oder bricht den Leuten was... Und Batman schießt ja eh nie ^^ 
Nichts desto Trotz, hat mich die Szene mit den Cops in the dark Knight Rises  auch verwirrt. ^^


----------



## Mad9000 (27. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Bane ein unkomplizierterer Charakter ist, ist doch aber auch genauso gewollt.
> Während der Joker im zweiten Teil für Chaos, Anarchie und Wahnsinn steht (was er ja auch perfekt verkörpert), soll Bane im dritten Teil wohl eher für stumpfe Kraft, Brutalität und die pure Gewalt stehen. Und das symbolisiert er meiner Meinung nach perfekt.
> Dem Charakter da fehlende Tiefe und Ausdruckslosigkeit vorzuwerfen ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, weil ich glaube das Nolan Bane genauso stumpf  und monoton darstellen wollte.
> 
> Andererseits hab ich den dritten Teil aber auch noch gar nicht gesehen und kann deswegen eigentlich noch nicht richtig mitreden  Das ist nur die Meinung über Bane die ich mir anhand von bisher gesehenen Szenen und Kritiken gebildet habe.


 
Persönlich fand ich den Joker auf jeden fall ne nummer besser, aber das was ich da gestern so gesehn habe hat mich wirklich begeistert.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juli 2012)

Mad9000 schrieb:


> Persönlich fand ich den Joker auf jeden fall ne nummer besser, aber das was ich da gestern so gesehn habe hat mich wirklich begeistert.


Ja das stimmt, der Joker ist einfach interessanter, weil er so wirr und verrückt ist. 
Bane hat aber auch was, richtiger Bad Guy


----------



## TP1980 (27. Juli 2012)

Leider habe ich weder Batman Begins noch The Dark Knight auf der großen Leinwand gesehen (was ich leider bedaure). 

Sicherlich war The Dark Knight ein Bombenfilm der durch den frühen tot von Heath Ledger noch mehr gepusht wurde. Auch die Darstellung des Jokers war einfache Klasse aber man kann The Dark Knight nicht mit The Dark Knight Rises vergleichen.

Joker = ein wahnsinnger Irrer der versucht Chaos zu stiften
Bane = ein Produkt der Gesellschaft der nur die Zerstörung kennt

Würden Joker und Bane gegeneinander antreten verwett ich alles das BANE gewinnt und das kann man ja im Film selbst sehen bzw in den div. Comics. Es hat keiner geschaft bis auf Bane Batman/Bruce Wayne zubrechen und das nicht nur im wörtlichen Sinne.

Für mich ist The Dark Knight Rises ein cooler und überaus sehenswerter Film der die Trilogie perfekt beendet bzw sogar Fragezeichen daläßt für eine Weiterführung.

Was mich nur an dem Film störte ist die dt. Synchronstimme von Bane, also angsteinflößend war die Stimme nun mal nicht oder hat der Synchrosprecher zuviel Helium inhaliert. Die Stimme hätte mehr basslastiger sein müssen.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, der Joker ist einfach interessanter, weil er so wirr und verrückt ist.
> Bane hat aber auch was, richtiger Bad Guy


 
Hehe, ich würde mich auch eher mit dem Joker als mit Bane identifizieren können


----------



## Zerth (27. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm zum Ende:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Auch dann macht die Szene keinen Sinn. Was sollte mit dieser Massenkeilerei überhaupt erreich werden?


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Juli 2012)

Ich war jetzt auch vorhin drin und was soll ich sagen: Es war der Hammer!
Allem vorran muss man das Ende loben, denn dieses war einfach perfekt und steht stellvertretend für die ganze Trilogie, die seines gleichen sucht. Die Story war gut und wirkte für mich eigentlich alles andere als konstruiert und unlogisch. Durch Flashbacks hat man nochmal einen Bezug zu den anderen Teilen bekommen und die Story mit "Bösewicht klaut Megabombe und will Stadt vernichten" ist halt simpel, aber das ist eine Comicadaption und die haben nunmal simple Stories, aber der feine Unterschied ist die Inszenierung dieser an sich eher anspruchslosen Story. Und diese ist Christopher Nolan mal wieder richtig, richtig gut gelungen.
Christian Bale spielt den Batman mal wieder sehr gut, wobei er meiner Meinung nach das Problem hat, als Batman fast komplett das Gesicht verdeckt zu haben und so in einem Großen Teil des Films nicht viel mit Mimik arbeiten kann.
An dieser Stelle kommt Tom Hardy ins Spiel, der trotz Maske dem Film durch sein Spiel einen großen Stempel aufdrückt. Und ich und auch andere mit denen ich im Film war fanden seine Synchronstimme NICHT zu "hoch" sondern ziemlich passend, denn ich hätte es komisch gefunden wenn Tom Hardy plötzlich viel tiefer synchronisiert wird und die Stimmhöhe macht ihn irgendwie noch etwas "verrückter". Außerdem fand ich sie auch sehr druckvoll und gar nicht "zu wenig basslastig", in Bezug auf den Sound nicht die Stimme selber.
Anne Hethaway hatte als Catwoman mMn leider keine ganz so große Präsenz, wie Tom Hardy, aber sie hat das trotzdem gut gespielt.
Natürlich ist auch wieder Micheal Caine, Morgan Freeman und Gary Oldman mit von der Partie, die gewohnt gute Schauspielkunst abliefern. Joseph Gordon-Levitt sollte man nicht vergessen, der den anderen in nichts nachsteht.
Der Filmscore ist wie gewohnt von den anderen Teilen und sollte wenig Wünsche offen lassen. 

Und hatte ich eigentlich schon das perfekte Ende erwähnt? 

Alles in allem war es ein grandioses Finale einer grandiosen Trilogie

The Dark Knight Rises *9/10*
Trilogie *10/10*


----------



## PharaoSasha (28. Juli 2012)

ich hatte ihn am mittwoch geguckt...
und fand ihn hammer... werde ihn neste woch noch mal gucken da ich bestimmt wichtige Szenarien noch net richtig verstanden habe...
aber was für mich klar ist das er nicht an teil 2 ran kommt vom erfolg her


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Juli 2012)

So, gestern nochmal geschaut den Film, in einem größeren Kino.
Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert  Man versteht beim 2. mal schauen auch viel mehr Zusammenhänge und Andeutungen


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> So, gestern nochmal geschaut den Film, in einem größeren Kino.
> Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert  Man versteht beim 2. mal schauen auch viel mehr Zusammenhänge und Andeutungen


 Wir haben den Film gestern in einem großen Kino in Berlin gesehen ... was genau gab es da eigentlich nicht zu verstehen? 

Die erste Hälfe war mMn einfach nur zähflüssig, nicht unbedingt langweilig ... aber weit hinter dem Niveau des zweiten Teils. Die zweite Hälfte war deutlich besser, aber immer noch schlechter als der grandiose zweite Teil.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir haben den Film gestern in einem großen Kino in Berlin gesehen ... was genau gab es da eigentlich nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Die erste Hälfe war mMn einfach nur zähflüssig, nicht unbedingt langweilig ... aber weit hinter dem Niveau des zweiten Teils. Die zweite Hälfte war deutlich besser, aber immer noch schlechter als der grandiose zweite Teil.



Naja, einigen Andeutungen oder Zusammenhänge:



Spoiler



Warum die das mit dem Blut gemacht haben im Flugzeug am Anfang z.B. hab ich nicht verstanden beim ersten mal gucken. 

Oder dass zum Beispiel am Ende Miranda den falschen Truck markiert hat, und deshalb Gordons Team einen leeren Truck vorgefunden hat bei ihrem Angriff, das hab' ich erst beim 2. mal geblickt. Auch dass Miranda den Wayne Vorstand verraten hat, die oben in einem Gebäude kampiert haben, die wurden dann ja gefunden. 

Und es gab halt einige Sprüche und Andeutungen, ich glaub Bruce sagt zu Miranda mal was wie "Sie werden mal mein Untergang sein" oder sowas ^^


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Naja, einigen Andeutungen oder Zusammenhänge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. Damit die Leiche, die sie mitgebracht haben, das Blut vom Doktor enthält und dieser darüber identifiert wird? 

2. Aber man wusste doch bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt, als Gordon den Truck geöffnet hat, das Miranda bzw. Talia al Ghul was böses im Schilde führt? 

Übrigens wusste ich schon in dem Augenblick, als sie mit Bruce Wayne geschlafen hat, dass sie Talia ist. 



Also verwirred war wirklich nix, vllt. ein paar unerwartente Wendungen, die aber im Film erklärt wurden, wie z.B.


Spoiler



dass das Kind eben ein Mädchen, sprich Talia, war & der Beschützer Bane. Aber das hat ja nichts mit verstehen zutun, sondern wurde ja erst später erklärt, Bane hätte ja genausogut das Kind sein können ... so wie alle dachten.


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. hab ich ja beim zweiten mal dann auch geblickt ^^
2. ne, wusste man da noch nicht, das hat sich erst kurz danach gezeigt, wenn ich nicht irre. 



Spoiler



Wie konntest du schon wissen, als sie mit Bruce geschlafen hat, dass sie zu Bane gehörte?


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie konntest du schon wissen, als sie mit Bruce geschlafen hat, dass sie zu Bane gehörte?





Spoiler



Wegen der Narbe auf Ihrem Rücken ... warum sollte diese Szene sonst so 'wichtig' gewesen sein?
Des Weiteren fand ich es merkwürdig, dass sie sich 'freiwillig' gemeldet hat und immer dann böse Buben aufmarschiert sind, als sie vorher bei der Szene irgendwie präsent war.

Eigentlich war es ein No-Brainer ... außerdem war sie bereits in Inception ne fiese Kuh, warum sollte sie jetzt in Batman 3 ne Liebe sein?


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hm, diese Narbe hab ich gar nicht verstanden, wo kam die denn her? 


 Aber interessant ist auch, dass Christopher Nolan bei seinen Filmen eine ähnliche Cast verwendet.


----------

